
GitLab 8.12 Released with Cycle Analytics and Global Code Search - jobvandervoort
https://about.gitlab.com/2016/09/22/gitlab-8-12-released/?
======
jobvandervoort
We're here as usual for any questions or comments!

~~~
slyzmud
How do review apps work? Seems like the best addition, but how are they
destroyed or modified?

~~~
jobvandervoort
They are neither right now, hence the 'experimental' in the blog post. I
believe I also wrote it in the blog that this is the case.

We're planning to do this in the future [0].

[0]: [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/20255](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/20255)

